# Dark Knight Mega Cape



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Was shopping at Toys R Us for my daughter's coming birthday and saw this out on the shelves - my mind kicked right into HAUNT mode. I may pick this up to see how hackable it is.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2945343

But at nearly 45 bucks not sure if it's worth it just to reverse engineer.

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw that on TV the other day and wondered the same thing. Of course they didn't give a price and wasn't sure it was even a purchasable item or just a prop added for the commercial.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was in the film, but never saw the costume. Go figure.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm not sure if that would be worth it...doesn't look to good quality of a product...

and Sickie you were in Dark Knight? What extra what scene? I'm going to probably see it again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When Harvey Dent is at the podium at the town hall talking to the reporters and mentioning what he had for breakfast. heh I'm a photojournalist with large camera kneeling in front.

Also I was walking in front of the ballet theatre that was closed. I was in a group of three and walked in front of him and his gal when they step from the limo.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Reminds me of this place.

Pricey but considering the work to produce them I think it's 
Good deal

http://community-2.webtv.net/wingsandthings1/WingsandCostumes/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow SI - anything else you were an extra in we should know about 

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I was in Fred Claus, but ya can't see me. LOL Got $150 for the day, though.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> When Harvey Dent is at the podium at the town hall talking to the reporters and mentioning what he had for breakfast. heh I'm a photojournalist with large camera kneeling in front.
> 
> Also I was walking in front of the ballet theatre that was closed. I was in a group of three and walked in front of him and his gal when they step from the limo.


Holy wow! Sounds like you have some storys to tell. How cool is that?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

SI: That's so cool. I'll look for you when I go to see the film.

As for retractable wings, those look cruddy. There are TONS of links on how to make your own that are easily adjusted to make them like bat wings....

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-pair-of-Angel-Wings
http://www.cosplay.com/showthread.php?t=23650




http://www.cosplaywiki.org/index.php/Wings


----------

